# Salvador, vista da Baía de Todos os Santos.



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Todas as fotos são de minha autoria, mostram a região portuária da Capital Baiana, com destaque para o Elevador Lacerda, o primeiro elevador urbano do mundo, o Mercado Modelo, o Forte do Mar, onde Bento Gonçalves ficou preso. Também, o Terminal de Cruzeiros Marítimos, a Cidade Alta e a Cidade Baixa.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Parabéns pelos registros, Salvador é uma cidade muito especial!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

jguima said:


> Parabéns pelos registros, Salvador é uma cidade muito especial!


Sim, Salvador é uma cidade que tem mudado muito pra melhor... As revitalizações tem dado outra cara pra esta grande capital...


----------



## JSSOUZA (Jun 30, 2017)

Ótimos registros dessa incrível cidade. Obrigado por compartilhá-las por aqui.
Um dos meus primeiros programas pós pandemia é revisitar o centro histórico. A requalificação desta área ta ficando fantástica.


----------



## DRI RJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Eu amo Salvador, fui no carnaval, conheci a ilha de Itaparica indo pelo Ferry, uma cidade que me chama muita atenção e assim como o Rio de Janeiro, tem uma natureza ímpar e o história grandiosa.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

DRI RJ said:


> Eu amo Salvador, fui no carnaval, conheci a ilha de Itaparica indo pelo Ferry, uma cidade que me chama muita atenção e assim como o Rio de Janeiro, tem uma natureza ímpar e o história grandiosa.


Verdade.... tanto o Rio como Salvador, possuem verdadeiras jóias, muitas vezes, pouco valorizadas...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Você aproveitou alguns dos melhores ângulos de Salvador 
vc esteve aqui de passagem em um cruzeiro?


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> Você aproveitou alguns dos melhores ângulos de Salvador
> vc esteve aqui de passagem em um cruzeiro?


Sim, desta foto foi de um navio. Mas já estive aí várias vezes...


----------



## Lucas Berti (Jan 28, 2020)

Fotos espetaculares da capital baiana. Parabéns!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Douglas Alberto said:


> Sim, desta foto foi de um navio. Mas já estive aí várias vezes...


E venha mais outras vezes


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> E venha mais outras vezes


obrigado....


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Lucas Berti said:


> Fotos espetaculares da capital baiana. Parabéns!


Que bom que gostou Lucas...


----------



## Levita_ndo (Sep 17, 2011)

A foto três pegou um ângulo "selva de pedra" da porra e o acarajé no final pisou no meu coração kkkkkk


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Levita_ndo said:


> A foto três pegou um ângulo "selva de pedra" da porra e o acarajé no final pisou no meu coração kkkkkk


Adoro acarajé e o cascalho (como eles chamam a casquinha) de sorvete menina bonita....


----------



## SALVAFORTA (Jul 14, 2020)

Show de fotos, show de cidade, mostrando a cidade baixa e alta.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

SALVAFORTA said:


> Show de fotos, show de cidade, mostrando a cidade baixa e alta.


Obrigado Salvaforta, por ter gostado...


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Belíssimos ângulos da maravilhosa Salvador, capital do meu estado e do meu coração 💓


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Will_NE said:


> Belíssimos ângulos da maravilhosa Salvador, capital do meu estado e do meu coração 💓


Obrigado Will, por ter gostado das fotografias...


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Saudades do Pelourinho e do Rio Vermelho; lugares mais marcantes para mim. ❤


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Saudades do Pelourinho e do Rio Vermelho; lugares mais marcantes para mim. ❤


Gosto muito tb do Pelourinho... e também do Portal da Barra.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Levita_ndo said:


> A foto três pegou um ângulo "selva de pedra" da porra e o acarajé no final pisou no meu coração kkkkkk


Em SSA tb adoro o cascalho de sorvete Menina Bonita, onde só la existe...


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

SALVAFORTA said:


> Show de fotos, show de cidade, mostrando a cidade baixa e alta.


Sim, nestes ângulos é bem nítido observar os dois níveis da cidade.


----------



## SALVAFORTA (Jul 14, 2020)

Linda cidade de dois andares.


----------

